

Erlang Search demo of the WAND-max_score evaluation stategy for Top-K Queries - wardb
http://search.wardbekker.com:8080/?q=hacker

======
wardb
This demo search engine allows you to query ~130K articles from the Stack
Exchange / Programmers data dump using an Erlang implementation of the WAND /
max_score evaluation stategy for Top-K Queries. Original paper can be found
here:
[http://fontoura.org/papers/vldb2011.pdf](http://fontoura.org/papers/vldb2011.pdf)

------
angersock
Cool, but no links to source code?

~~~
wardb
Site should show a "Fork me on Github" Ribbon, otherwise you can find the
source code here:
[https://github.com/wardbekker/search](https://github.com/wardbekker/search)

